# 411 on EMT-B reciprocity Paramedic programs in NY



## LawKev (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently attending a EMT-B course in New Jersey. I am originally from New York and considering moving back there. Does anyone have experience with reciprocity in New York and how long it takes? I already have the application. I also need the 411 on Paramedic schools in New York. I need a school with affordable tuition it does not matter if it is an Associates degree or a certificate. I'm not able to take a student loan because I have too many bills as it is.

Thank You


----------



## 46Young (Nov 8, 2009)

LawKev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently attending a EMT-B course in New Jersey. I am originally from New York and considering moving back there. Does anyone have experience with reciprocity in New York and how long it takes? I already have the application. I also need the 411 on Paramedic schools in New York. I need a school with affordable tuition it does not matter if it is an Associates degree or a certificate. I'm not able to take a student loan because I have too many bills as it is.
> 
> Thank You



Try the NY Methodist Paramedic Program. They'll work out a payment plan with you, and you'll be able to do ride alongs with 48W, 51W/V, 12X in the city, among others. 

Try St. Vincent's, I think firecoins went there. Shoot a PM for more info there. St. John's on QB and Mary Immaculate closed down due to uncompensated (uninsured) cases, so I don't know where you can do ride alongs. 

LaGuardia CC has a solid program, but the schedule isn't work friendly.

Stonybrook, out in Suffolk County, has a strict program, and have many different areas in the city in which to do ride alongs.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 8, 2009)

St. Vincents Paramedic program is excellent.  

google SVIEM.

You just need to apply for reciprocity for NY emt-b if you have a Jersey backround I think.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 16, 2009)

Law Kev,

NYS resprocity take about 45 days. It is not complicated. Google NYS BEMS. You will see it. Print out forms.

Stonybrook - strick is good.

Canoeman


----------



## LawKev (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks to all for the replies. So far I'm looking at Laguardia but I'll have to see how things work out. Thanks again.


----------



## Scott33 (Nov 23, 2009)

There is also the rarely mentioned Medic program at NUMC (nassau university medical center) where all didactic and hospital clinical time are done onsite (similar to StonyBrook's program). 

Copied and pasted from a google search:

_"NYS EMT - Paramedic
Location: *Nassau County Fire Police EMS Academy at Nassau University Medical Center*, 2201 Hempstead Turnpike, Building A, 5th Floor, East Meadow, New York. 

Length: 1,400 hours (13 months); includes 412 hours didactic, 192 hours laboratory skill practice, 546 hours clinical, and 250 hours field internship.
Dates: September 2004 - Present.

Instruction: This program is designed to provide the advanced education needed by paramedics to administer patient care in the pre-hospital setting. This program covers all techniques of advanced emergency medical care presently considered within the responsibilities of the paramedic as well as all operational aspects of the job which the student will be expected to perform. Emphasis is placed on recognition of symptoms of illness and injuries, and application of proper procedures of advanced emergency care. Demonstration, practice, clinical, and field experiences are carefully integrated with the didactic portion. The curriculum consists of eight divisions: preparatory, airway management, patient assessment, trauma, medical, special considerations, assessment based management, operations. Graduates of the program are entitled to sit for the New York State Paramedic Certification Examination"._


----------

